# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Last van mijn linkerbovenbeen

## inemineke

Last van mijn linkerbovenbeen, overdag is het uit te houden, loop wel meer dan anders, maar 's-nachts, kan ik niet op mijn been liggen van de pijn.

Wie o wie, weet of dit waar is, 17 jaar geleden is mijn baarmoeder verwijderd en nu hoor ik dat de pijn in mijn been daar afkomstig van kan zijn.

is er iemand die dit ook heeft, of weet dat dit kan kloppen

inemineke

----------


## Earth

Een belangrijk lichaamsdeel verwijderen heeft altijd zijn gevolgen, he.
Ik zou pijnstillers nemen als ik van jou was zodat de pijn 's avonds dragelijk blijft.
En ga ook eens langs bij de dokter zodat het niet erger wordt!

----------

